# Any



## dustin (Mar 22, 2013)

Anybody got any grown chickens for sell


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sure , how many you want? And you have to drive to Wisconsin for them, I dont ship.


----------



## dustin (Mar 22, 2013)

To far for me man


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wales is definately to far then


----------

